# Ramblings on "Beating Up Bob Hurts"



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

I was over at a  friend of mine's house...let me tell you BOB can be fun to work out on but does not hold up well with knife work....I'm not sure but I think I may even remember seeing a bullet hole in him.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *...let me tell you BOB can be fun to work out on but does not hold up well with knife work....I'm not sure but I think I may even remember seeing a bullet hole in him..... *




 , :rofl: :rofl: Are you sure that is his actual use?:rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 16, 2003)

I want a BOB!!  

Years ago, I built my own pseudo-BOB.  I took an old pair of pants and an old long sleeve shirt, tied off the ends (feet and hand openings), and stuffed both full of old rags.  Then, I tied them together.  I took an old basketball and wrapped it in a pillowcase, and attached it as well.  Then, I wrapped the whole lot in duct tape and suspended it from my basement ceiling.

That sucker took a lot of beating, until I had a karate party one night, and the Black Belts disassembled the poor guy.  

Someday, maybe I will make another one...

Peace--


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * , :rofl: :rofl: Are you sure that is his actual use?:rofl: *


Mebbe BOB was going for my friend's wallet?


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *I want a BOB!!
> 
> Years ago, I built my own pseudo-BOB.  I took an old pair of pants and an old long sleeve shirt, tied off the ends (feet and hand openings), and stuffed both full of old rags.  Then, I tied them together.  I took an old basketball and wrapped it in a pillowcase, and attached it as well.  Then, I wrapped the whole lot in duct tape and suspended it from my basement ceiling.
> ...


We used to make scarecrow like things to beat up on too.  I thought BOB was pretty cool.  The first time I actually got to lay hands on one was at a sporting goods store where they had set one up to let people, "try".  I let loose with some kenpo hands on it and freaked the kid working that department.  Also drew some very strange looks from the people in the ski department right next to it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Mebbe BOB was going for my friend's wallet? *



Is this why Bob lacks arms now?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Is this why Bob lacks arms now?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


I heard it was because he had the hots for an armless mannequin, so to impress her........


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 18, 2003)

you Know if you get to close to Bob when you strike his mid section be starts to fall over. Once, in class, I tried to catch the falling bob by grabbing his shoulders. I took me right down with it.
People were wondering how I let a manequin kick my a**, but I think he's got a mean streak.


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

JUow is he as a grappler?:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *you Know if you get to close to Bob when you strike his mid section be starts to fall over. Once, in class, I tried to catch the falling bob by grabbing his shoulders. I took me right down with it.
> People were wondering how I let a manequin kick my a**, but I think he's got a mean streak. *



Holy cow!!!........I didn't know that B.O.B. was a tough S.O.B.:rofl:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 19, 2003)

Still waters run deep.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Still waters run deep. *



  Sure


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Holy cow!!!........I didn't know that B.O.B. was a tough S.O.B.:rofl: *



I have now discovered Mr. Farnsworths weakness!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I have now discovered Mr. Farnsworths weakness! *



How did you get women out of B.O.B.???????


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How did you get women out of B.O.B.??????? *


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * *



You said you discovered my weakness. I was trying to figure out how you perceived my weakness as B.O.B. mistaken for my weakness of women.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You said you discovered my weakness. I was trying to figure out how you perceived my weakness as B.O.B. mistaken for my weakness of women. *



No, the fact that B.O.B. beat you. Back to the drawing board for JF!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * Back to the drawing board for JF! *



You may have won a little tiny sub-battle but it's far from over.:wavey:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You may have won a little tiny sub-battle but it's far from over.:wavey: *



Hey, gotta start somewhere. It's gonna snowball from here on out!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, gotta start somewhere. It's gonna snowball from here on out! *



Good Luck.:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, gotta start somewhere. It's gonna snowball from here on out! *


And we all know what happens to snow balls in hell.........


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And we all know what happens to snow balls in hell......... *



Like Star Trek, there is a change in matter - anti matter!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Like Star Trek, there is a change in matter - anti matter! *



And it won't matter when were done with your initiation.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And it won't matter when were done with your initiation.:asian: *



Oh, am I joinning a gang now?


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh, am I joinning a gang now? *


_*Seig Mind trick*_ Ricardo, you are joining the I.K.K.O.:jedi1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh, am I joinning a gang now? *



Whatever you want to call it.:soapbox:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 24, 2003)

Seig,

Bullet Holes ina BOB???  That Musta been over at Wilburs place

  I dun seen a BOB with a nice lateral slash/puncture across the heart, right through a Carhart workcoat! I believe it was caused by a Folding Tarani Master Grade Karambit,  ......... 

 Actually one BOB spends quite a bit of time getting "slapped around" the basement by "Lil' Cupcake".  :erg:


Control - Alt - Delete!!


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *BOB spends quite a bit of time getting "slapped around" the basement by "Lil' Cupcake".  :erg:
> 
> 
> Control - Alt - Delete!! *


I knew that "cupcake" was bad for your health.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I knew that "cupcake" was bad for your health..... *



They just turn to sugar after they get inside your body.


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *They just turn to sugar after they get inside your body. *


That is sooooooo  out of context....."cupcake" is his 10 year old daughter......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That is sooooooo  out of context....."cupcake" is his 10 year old daughter...... *



I was talking about consuming cupcakes as in the food your wife makes.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 28, 2003)

OOhhhhhhh, Cupcake is angry.


She keeps hitting Bob with the polycarbonate HITS sticks and yelling:

"BAD JASON!"


"Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad Jason!"


Sh%t - she's got my Strider Karambit :erg:


Gotta run...........................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *OOhhhhhhh, Cupcake is angry.*



It's not the first time nor the last time a female with be angry with me.:rofl: 



> She keeps hitting Bob with the polycarbonate HITS sticks and yelling:



That's not unusual.



> Sh%t - she's got my Strider Karambit



I think bob is just a tad bit expensive to be slicing up.


----------



## Seig (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's not the first time nor the last time a female with be angry with me.:rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


He had to run to either save Bob.....or Himself....not sure which.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

I would hate to see cupcake slice bob's head off.


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I would hate to see cupcake slice bob's head off. *


Actually, that would be kind of cool...I can easily see her screaming, "There can be only ONE!"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Actually, that would be kind of cool...I can easily see her screaming, "There can be only ONE!" *



But like, where could you practice clawing techniques when bob's head is laying on the floor?:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 1, 2003)

Greaaaaaaat!


  First you get "Lil' Cupcake"  running around ginsu'ing my personal training stuff.

  Then Seig's got "The Queen" whaling on me with delayed sword every chance she gets, damn necks getting sore as all get out.

Next thing the darned cats gonna be "Matrix Motion" attacking me in the dungeon........... :erg:


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

hehehehehehe
Wait til the Queen learns Dance of Death.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *hehehehehehe
> Wait til the Queen learns Dance of Death....... *



 Whoa!!!!!

:samurai: Although I really like the extension to 5 swords and Thrusting Salute very well. Leaping Crane is cool but when you are in front of someone and whack them 6 times I tend to like it.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * Whoa!!!!!
> 
> :samurai: Although I really like the extension to 5 swords and Thrusting Salute very well. Leaping Crane is cool but when you are in front of someone and whack them 6 times I tend to like it. *


You don't understand, I have spent two full classes with the Queen teaching her Delayed Sword, she still has some issues with it but has a fundamental enough understanding of it to chase Stick Dummy around _testing_ it out.




Hey Stick,
Today's forecast 90% chance of ***** slaps!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You don't understand, I have spent two full classes with the Queen teaching her Delayed Sword, she still has some issues with it but has a fundamental enough understanding of it to chase Stick Dummy around testing it out.
> 
> 
> ...



Just to Clarify.. The posts referring to 'The Queen'  are no way involving  'The Queen of Pain' .....


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 5, 2003)

Seig,

 90% huh???  tell that to "Bob" and he'll tell you closer to 100% and a severe storm warming. heh-heh


Tess,

Queen O' PAIN!

Queen O' COMPLAIN!

  Youse "Queens" are all the same regardless of the house you rule.........:rofl: POKE! :rofl: POKE! :rofl: POKE!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

StickDummy it sounds to me like you are making fun of someone.  


Seig,
It sounds to me like you have too many queen's running around in the studio. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Seig,
> 
> 90% huh???  tell that to "Bob" and he'll tell you closer to 100% and a severe storm warming. heh-heh
> ...


Ouch Damn it!   Make that 100%, .....rubbing sore spot....


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *StickDummy it sounds to me like you are making fun of someone.
> 
> 
> ...


No, there is only one true Queen of MMA, and you met her.  All others are wannabe ursurpers!  So I guess that would make Tess the High Queen......


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Seig,
> 
> 90% huh???  tell that to "Bob" and he'll tell you closer to 100% and a severe storm warming. heh-heh
> ...



You better be drinking the geritol by the Grande Bottles.... cuz you're gonna need it Pete~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, there is only one true Queen of MMA, and you met her.  All others are wannabe ursurpers!  So I guess that would make Tess the High Queen...... *




Nice save .........


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *You better be drinking the geritol by the Grande Bottles.... cuz you're gonna need it Pete~!!! *


Finally!  Someone's gonna get beat on and it ain't me for a change!


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Nice save ......... *


Thank you:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Finally!  Someone's gonna get beat on and it ain't me for a change! *



Ahems.. Yeppers.. but I have to draw the line when beating on Stick... He's gotta take off those 4# steel toed pseudo sneakers he's been wearing when sparring.. I am Not gonna contend with them~!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, there is only one true Queen of MMA, and you met her.  All others are wannabe ursurpers!  So I guess that would make Tess the High Queen...... *



Queen wannabes?.....Hopefully there won't be any uprising's among the fellow lionness':rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Nice save ......... *



Agreed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Queen wannabes?.....Hopefully there won't be any uprising's among the fellow lionness':rofl: *


You mean no beheadings?  Dang  and I just finished making popcorn with real melted butter and everything....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You mean no beheadings?  Dang  and I just finished making popcorn with real melted butter and everything.... *



No, too easy. This year it's pulling out toe nails, till they swear almighty alligence to The "Queen of Pain!"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, too easy. This year it's pulling out toe nails, till they swear almighty alligence to The "Queen of Pain!" *



A little sadistic, Huh?


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *A little sadistic, Huh? *


And completely unnecessary......


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And completely unnecessary...... *



ohhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And completely unnecessary...... *



Uh huh:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *ohhhhhhhhhh?  *



Turkey!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, too easy. This year it's pulling out toe nails, till they swear almighty alligence to The "Queen of Pain!" *




That is rather drastic now isn't it... I don't think resorting to toe-nail pulling is necessary.. a well aimed  'Poke' should suffice...


----------



## cdhall (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I spent about an hour beating my buddy Bob the other night.*



Even though it looks like a party started on here 3 pages ago I thought I'd chime in to confirm the goodness of Bob.

When I teach on Sat, if I am the odd person I will usually take Bob as a partner while the students use focus mitts and kicking shields.

After knocking Bob over a few times I decided to use bob for Accuracy practice more than power for kicks.  I got pretty good at side-kicking him in solar plexis.  

However he is still great for punches and handswords.  My lats are very sore from punching him yesterday after being out for a month.  Shoulders too.

I  may just be weak but I can hit him as hard as I want to with hand strikes and now I see that they have a great benefit.  I'll try to go harder as I get back into shape. I had not noticed being sore from working on him before.

I am sure I'll get a heavy bag and or a Bob when I move into a house.  I don't really have a place for one in my apartment.  I have met some people who are in great shape and only do forms, fighting, maybe some weapon forms and bags.  No weights.  I think Bob contributes to this while giving you some good opportunities for target practice.

OK, back to y'alls party.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 7, 2003)

We don't have a Bob.. but we do have a Larry.. and he takes a good beating.. and can handle the knives, sticks, hands and feet abuse..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We don't have a Bob.. but we do have a Larry.. and he takes a good beating.. and can handle the knives, sticks, hands and feet abuse..  *



Cool! ......Everyone can use one of those.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool! ......Everyone can use one of those.:rofl: *



Myself, I have a "Jason." But I gotta keep propping it up after awhile.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Myself, I have a "Jason." But I gotta keep propping it up after awhile. *



Whatch it!!!!!!!!!!!!...................:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whatch it!!!!!!!!!!!!...................:shrug: *



What did you say?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *What did you say? *





 :cuss: :angry: :flammad: :rpo: ............I've got your number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * :cuss: :angry: :flammad: :rpo: ............I've got your number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: *



Stalker!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Stalker! *



Yeah, so when I show up watch out.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, so when I show up watch out. *



Woooooooooo, what color's the bike, so when you drive up?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Woooooooooo, what color's the bike, so when you drive up? *




Black and red of course........Just like the wolfpack.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Black and red of course........Just like the wolfpack.:rofl: *



:barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:barf: *



Aw come on. I thought you liked the NWO red/black.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Aw come on. I thought you liked the NWO red/black. *



No way!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No way! *



It's N.W.O. 4 LIFE!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's N.W.O. 4 LIFE! *



There you go, you're in !


----------



## Seig (Jul 8, 2003)

This is so cool:
Stick Dummy has a Bob
Tess has a Larry
Ricardo has a Jason,
Jason has a Ricardo...coincidence??????


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Myself, I have a "Jason." But I gotta keep propping it up after awhile. *



Doh~!!! 

now now .. to your corners guys.. Hope you're ready for a good workout.. cuz  Jason's got some wicked feet and hands !~!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *This is so cool:
> Stick Dummy has a Bob
> Tess has a Larry
> ...



He dare not........he knows the consequences that await him!


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He dare not........he knows the consequences that await him! *


I think you need to come up here and put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There you go, you're in ! *



Excellent ........'cause I think I can take x-pac.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *now now .. to your corners guys.. Hope you're ready for a good workout.. cuz  Jason's got some wicked feet and hands !~! *




Too many beat up sessions in my life.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He dare not........he knows the consequences that await him! *




I'm ready for anything!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think you need to come up here and put your money where your mouth is. *



He must be dealt with.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He must be dealt with.:asian: *



Please, I need the attention.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Please, I need the attention. *


Are you really that bad?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Are you really that bad? *



Yep!


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep!  *


Good, then you can only improve when you join the IKKO


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Good, then you can only improve when you join the IKKO *



Absolutely


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Absolutely *



I'm a  "adonis" like Jason ,don't need any!:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm a  "adonis" like Jason ,don't need any!:shrug: *


Does that mean you have no arms?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Does that mean you have no arms? *



No, Massive pythons!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, Massive pythons! *



Ah, hem. 

:btg:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ah, hem.
> 
> :btg: *



What I do now???:idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm a  "adonis" like Jason ,don't need any!:shrug: *




Is this your reason for not joining?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Does that mean you have no arms? *



I'm still thinking it's old timer's.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, Massive pythons! *


What do your pet snakes have to do with anything?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *What do your pet snakes have to do with anything? *




:rofl: 
Shaking my head.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 12, 2003)

Sounds like a Freudian slip regarding certain "specific application" prosthetics to me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You guys crack me up!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

I think you all need 24 hour surveillance~!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I think you all need 24 hour surveillance~!! *



Better yet, we all need a break, or need "Time Out" Will you supervise?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Better yet, we all need a break, or need "Time Out" Will you supervise? *



Oh I'll supervise alright.... 

let me get my whip.......


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh I'll supervise alright....
> 
> let me get my whip....... *



No, feather duster!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 13, 2003)

Whip? Okay This convo getting a little too friendly.......:rofl: 

Makes me wonder why you have a whip in the first place


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Whip? Okay This convo getting a little too friendly.......:rofl:
> 
> Makes me wonder why you have a whip in the first place  *



:mst:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Whip? Okay This convo getting a little too friendly.......:rofl:
> 
> Makes me wonder why you have a whip in the first place  *




It's on a need to know basis....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, feather duster! *



That can be arranged :EG:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *That can be arranged :EG: *



Cool!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *It's on a need to know basis.... *



And he doesn't need to know!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Better yet, we all need a break, or need "Time Out" Will you supervise? *



Now how did I know that you would ask Tess to supervise?:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now how did I know that you would ask Tess to supervise?:soapbox: *



You need a womans "touch," not some heavy handed brute.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Whip? Okay This convo getting a little too friendly.......:rofl:
> 
> Makes me wonder why you have a whip in the first place  *


Never you mind.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *That can be arranged :EG: *


Honey, I picked up the razor blades you asked for.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You need a womans "touch," not some heavy handed brute. *


Did you forget she's my student?  She's dang near as heavy handed as I am.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Did you forget she's my student?  She's dang near as heavy handed as I am. *



Only when she wants your wallet.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Only when she wants your wallet. *



He doesn't know me too well ..does he..........


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *He doesn't know me too well ..does he.......... *



OUCH! I felt that hit all the way over here!:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *OUCH! I felt that hit all the way over here!:boxing: *



*GOOD! *


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *GOOD!  *



:anic: :vu: :wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:anic: :vu: :wah: *



Aren't you supposed to be teaching the youth of america right now????????????????????


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Aren't you supposed to be teaching the youth of america right now???????????????????? *



I don't teach, just sit on my butt, but for today, no school cause of that little hurricane, which missed us by a mile. We lucked out again.

Anway, I always have a computer at my command/with internet, so I can keep tabs on MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *OUCH! I felt that hit all the way over here!:boxing: *



*buffs nails on chest*


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I don't teach, just sit on my butt *


You know, that does nothing to bolster the arguments of those of us that try and defend today's educators......


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You know, that does nothing to bolster the arguments of those of us that try and defend today's educators...... *



Special situations, they're there to make up for screwing up all year long. That's the system for ya.


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Special situations, they're there to make up for screwing up all year long. That's the system for ya. *


But isn't the object to teach them what they goofed up all year long in a reduced amount of time?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But isn't the object to teach them what they goofed up all year long in a reduced amount of time? *



No real teaching involved, they have to make up "Standards" which are like like final exam retakes once they complete my exercices. Translation: I get to have alittle fun with them first!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Never you mind..... *




I really did not want that mental picture.......:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No real teaching involved, they have to make up "Standards" which are like like final exam retakes once they complete my exercices. Translation: I get to have alittle fun with them first! *


I knew you were evil


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I really did not want that mental picture.......:shrug: *


Maybe that will teach you to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I knew you were evil *



Thank you! That's the best thing you ever said about me!


----------



## Seig (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thank you! That's the best thing you ever said about me! *


You'll notice I used a little "e"......


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You'll notice I used a little "e"...... *



Well, I am only 5'5.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, I am only 5'5. *



I'm taller than you~!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm taller than you~!!! *



Now, I really do fear you!:anic:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now, I really do fear you!:anic: *



Only fear me if you continue in your dark ways........


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Only fear me if you continue in your dark ways........ *



Like it was said in a Clint Eastwood movie once, "I'm tired of waiting for you to come, and end my existence."

 "The Eiger Sanction"


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Like it was said in a Clint Eastwood movie once, "I'm tired of waiting for you to come, and end my existence."
> 
> "The Eiger Sanction" *



then meet me halfway


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *then meet me halfway  *



Where, in the studio?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Where, in the studio? *



Studio.. Boston.. Here.. Matters not


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Where, in the studio? *



Whoa, you must really need a head on that mantle in your study!


----------



## Seig (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa, you must really need a head on that mantle in your study! *


It'll go nicely between the deer heads!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't think I could tolerate that.. though the trophy room is also the guest room


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I don't think I could tolerate that.. though the trophy room is also the guest room  *



Yep, kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, kill two birds with one stone! *



Very interesting. Are you going to volunteer to put your head up there or am I going to make you. You did read that was in the guest room didn't you?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It'll go nicely between the deer heads! *



Are you talking about Castillo's head?:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you talking about Castillo's head?:rofl: *



Seig's puter is being stupid.. plus I had a coffee accident with my keyboard and usurped his *whistling off-key*   He's sleeping anyhoo... so I'll answer for now *G* Of course he's talking of Castillo's head.. ~!!!


I think I'll have words with Seig about that though....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Seig's puter is being stupid.. plus I had a coffee accident with my keyboard and usurped his *whistling off-key*   He's sleeping anyhoo... so I'll answer for now *G* Of course he's talking of Castillo's head.. ~!!!
> 
> 
> I think I'll have words with Seig about that though.... *



No talking; just Castillo's head on the mantle


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No talking; just Castillo's head on the mantle *



Ok.. I won't talk... just act


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok.. I won't talk... just act  *



Excellent. :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

Uhhh I forgot what we were talking about


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Uhhh I forgot what we were talking about  *



I don't think it was about beating up B.O.B.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't think it was about beating up B.O.B.:rofl: *



Who in the world is B.O.B.  *chortles*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Who in the world is B.O.B.  *chortles* *



Maybe it's Castillo's brother.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Maybe it's Castillo's brother.  *



Short for Ricardo.. aha~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Short for Ricardo.. aha~! *



Speaking of; Where is Castillo?????????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2003)

2 guys in cheep suits picked him up the other day.....they mumbled something about 'the boss', but I didn't know Springsteen was in town....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *2 guys in cheep suits picked him up the other day.....they mumbled something about 'the boss', but I didn't know Springsteen was in town....
> 
> *



I've been meeting with JDenz, and da Buffalo Bunch!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2003)

See, the "Cheep Suits" part just gives it away....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I've been meeting with JDenz, and da Buffalo Bunch!  *



I still think that I'm in a bigger posse.  Led by the GoldenDragon


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I still think that I'm in a bigger posse.  Led by the GoldenDragon *



Yah.. along with 'The Hitman, and 'The Queen of Pain' what better company is there?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yah.. along with 'The Hitman, and 'The Queen of Pain' what better company is there? *



None!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *None! *



Course we wouldn't be needing a Posse if the Ricardo dude crossed over now would we.. We would be totally Invincible then... *once the GoldenDragon tidied him up a wee bit*  



PS.  Mentioning B.O.B. so we don't get off topic


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Course we wouldn't be needing a Posse if the Ricardo dude crossed over now would we.. We would be totally Invincible then... *once the GoldenDragon tidied him up a wee bit*  *



Yes, but we need to give him the initiation kick first.


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I don't think I could tolerate that.. though the trophy room is also the guest room  *


It serves as a warning.......:armed:


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No talking; just Castillo's head on the mantle *


I don't have a mantle, but am accepting donations towards one.


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *2 guys in cheep suits picked him up the other day.....they mumbled something about 'the boss', but I didn't know Springsteen was in town....
> 
> *


Oh no! MIB are after MOB and Castillo!


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *None! *


aw shucks....


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, but we need to give him the initiation kick first. *


I like kicking people.....:btg:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *See, the "Cheep Suits" part just gives it away....  *



HEY, I got em at the Mens Warehouse!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I still think that I'm in a bigger posse.  Led by the GoldenDragon *



He's in hiding right now.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yah.. along with 'The Hitman, and 'The Queen of Pain' what better company is there? *



You forgot me..................


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, but we need to give him the initiation kick first. *



Quoting the Goldendragon, "You call that a kick?"


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I like kicking people.....:btg: *



You'd kick old people like me???


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You forgot me.................. *




do we forget Ricky.... You haven't taken that baby step over to our side.... 
ahhh the benefits you could reap.. riches beyond your wildest fantasies.. knowledge is such heady power... and alot of other treasures waiting just over that very thin line you need to cross...


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *do we forget Ricky.... You haven't taken that baby step over to our side....
> ahhh the benefits you could reap.. riches beyond your wildest fantasies.. knowledge is such heady power... and alot of other treasures waiting just over that very thin line you need to cross... *



It's a good thing I'm tied down to my chair. The sounds of The "Queen of Pain" are calling.............hey, wait, the Goldendragon must be behind this!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It's a good thing I'm tied down to my chair. The sounds of The "Queen of Pain" are calling.............hey, wait, the Goldendragon must be behind this! *




ahhhh nothing but the sound of my voice.. no Goldendragon.. no Seig.. No Jason.... just me...
Be strong Ricky...and loose those ties to the dark side.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You forgot me.................. *



I don't remember you joining the group


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You'd kick old people like me??? *



Sure I would. I've kicked people older than you before.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I like kicking people.....:btg: *



I know that's cool.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't remember you joining the group *



That's what happens when you go bike riding, you miss staff meetings.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahhhh nothing but the sound of my voice.. no Goldendragon.. no Seig.. No Jason.... just me...
> Be strong Ricky...and loose those ties to the dark side....... *



You drive a hard bargain............


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *HEY, I got em at the Mens Warehouse! *


On his way home from the Hair Club for Men.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He's in hiding right now. *


The correct phrase is: "Lying in Wait"


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You forgot me.................. *


That is because you are not IKKO......


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Quoting the Goldendragon, "You call that a kick?" *


No, let me try again....:btg:


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You'd kick old people like me??? *


indubitably.....I do not discriminate on the basis of age, gender, religious beliefs, or sexual preferences....


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It's a good thing I'm tied down to my chair.   *


Do I need to talk to your wife?


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't remember you joining the group *


Keep on him, he's wavering.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sure I would. I've kicked people older than you before. *


Be carefull, in Florida they can charge you with "Elderly Abuse"


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's what happens when you go bike riding, you miss staff meetings. *


How would you know?  You weren't there.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You drive a hard bargain............ *


Listen to her, my apprentice.......


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *On his way home from the Hair Club for Men. *



Hey, that's a low blow, but, not yet!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That is because you are not IKKO...... *



I'm a distant relative!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *How would you know?  You weren't there. *



Info was passed throught the underground!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Info was passed throught the underground! *



*Dry rubbing hand together* ahhhh... good.. our underground spies have passed off the information... now to dispose of them.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's what happens when you go bike riding, you miss staff meetings. *



I go in anticipation of our first beat up session.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I go in anticipation of our first beat up session. *



Who you beating up on?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

*pokes*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Who you beating up on? *



I figured it would be you:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, that's a low blow, but, not yet! *


No, this is a low blow :btg:


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm a distant relative! *


Not until you join the family.


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Info was passed throught the underground! *


You sleeping in a coffin again?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I figured it would be you:rofl: *



Wake up!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You sleeping in a coffin again? *



NO, I'm claustrophobic.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not until you join the family. *



This is beginning to sound like an old Charles Bronson movie, "The Family."


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *This is beginning to sound like an old Charles Bronson movie, "The Family." *



As I said in another thread.. one can pick their friends.. but family.. well you're dealt it.. and you have to deal with it.. sooo even though we of the I.K.K.O  are Family... we are Friends first.. a much closer union :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not until you join the family. *



I hope that Castillo figures it out after that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wake up! *



Awake!.....I've been awake........I got up before you did.:shrug: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *... we are Friends first.. a much closer union :asian: *




Awh, thanks Tess.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Awh, thanks Tess. *



Just like the old love song says, "I'm on the outside, looking in"...........


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wake up! *


I think he is awake and trying to give you a wake up call.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *NO, I'm claustrophobic. *


I thought vampires had to sleep in coffins, unless they live in LA and use a lot of hair gel.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I hope that Castillo figures it out after that. *


I doubt it, he is a little thick.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Just like the old love song says, "I'm on the outside, looking in"........... *


More like, "Hit the road Jack."


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Just like the old love song says, "I'm on the outside, looking in"........... *



Not if you joined us.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I doubt it, he is a little thick. *



I see that it takes a lot to get through his head. After all we've been telling him to join for quite some time now.


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see that it takes a lot to get through his head. After all we've been telling him to join for quite some time now. *


To quote a favorite movie of mine, "Your sad devotion to a dead religion...."


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *To quote a favorite movie of mine, "Your sad devotion to a dead religion...." *



Or better yet, "I find your lack of faith, disturbing.":jediduel:


----------



## Ender (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Or better yet, "I find your lack of faith, disturbing.":jediduel: *



You are a traitor and part of the rebel alliance!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *You are a traitor and part of the rebel alliance! *



There you go! Do I have to spell it out?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There you go! Do I have to spell it out? *



Sometimes you do.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sometimes you do. *


He still doesn't get it, he's gonna loose.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He still doesn't get it, he's gonna loose. *



'Ya got that right. I've been training, saying my prayers, and eating my vitamins.........OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Brother.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *'Ya got that right. I've been training, saying my prayers, and eating my vitamins.........OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Brother. *



Don't forget, ridin' the bike!


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't forget, ridin' the bike! *


Watch out Rick, JF has the eye of the tiger going on.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Watch out Rick, JF has the eye of the tiger going on. *




Ah, those young ones...............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't forget, ridin' the bike! *



As often as I can.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Watch out Rick, JF has the eye of the tiger going on. *



You got it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ah, those young ones............... *



Anything I can do to make myself a little bit better than the next guy is what I'll do.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Anything I can do to make myself a little bit better than the next guy is what I'll do.:asian: *


and Castillo is the next guy.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and Castillo is the next guy. *



You bet. He needs to be shown as an example.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You bet. He needs to be shown as an example. *



Example of what?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Example of what? *



You will be the example.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You will be the example.:rofl: *



I'd rather maintain my good looks.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'd rather maintain my good looks. *



Maybe but the good side will prevail.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Maybe but the good side will prevail. *



Whoa, that's a low blow, I had no cup on!:btg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa, that's a low blow, I had no cup on!:btg: *



Well you know that's your problem. If you haven't learned to wear a cup yet then I don't know what to tell 'ya.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 2, 2003)

Yah know what, I just thought of something.  

They should change this thread from "Beating up Bob" to "Beating up Ricardo?  :boxing: 

At least that's what the theme seems to be.   

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Yah know what, I just thought of something.
> 
> They should change this thread from "Beating up Bob" to "Beating up Ricardo?  :boxing:
> ...



Works for me. :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Is everyone else following the Sauna World Championships?

See here:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...30802/ap_on_re_eu/finland_sauna_championships


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well you know that's your problem. If you haven't learned to wear a cup yet then I don't know what to tell 'ya.:rofl: *



But at home???


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Works for me. :rofl: *



:flushed:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *But at home??? *



You never know when someone is lurking about.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'd rather maintain my good looks. *


So, you are backing down?


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa, that's a low blow, I had no cup on!:btg: *


Good thing I had mine on at the IKC.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Yah know what, I just thought of something.
> 
> They should change this thread from "Beating up Bob" to "Beating up Ricardo?  :boxing:
> ...


But then we would have to change the name to that on at least a dozen or two threads.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *So, you are backing down? *



Never!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *So, you are backing down? *



Probably


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Never! *



Never say never...Pal.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Never say never...Pal. *



Just waiting for the right money, or I walk!


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Never! *


Good


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Just waiting for the right money, or I walk! *


But you already said you ask for no money


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But you already said you ask for no money *



And take none back.




Find the thread quick.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And take none back.
> 
> 
> ...


He knows he said it.  Maybe we should change the name of the thread to Beating Up Ricardo Hurts.....him.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He knows he said it.  Maybe we should change the name of the thread to Beating Up Ricardo Hurts.....him. *



I'm thinking that I will start one asking why exactly he won't join the group. Maybe it can be called rambling's on of Castillo joining the club or something.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm thinking that I will start one asking why exactly he won't join the group. Maybe it can be called rambling's on of Castillo joining the club or something.:rofl: *


Bet he won't answer.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bet he won't answer. *




No reason too change


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bet he won't answer. *



He'll say; I'm too old and set in my ways:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He'll say; I'm too old and set in my ways:shrug: *



Yep, accomplished alot, no reason to change in midstream.


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, accomplished alot, no reason to change in midstream. *


 If you're only mid-stream, then there's no reason not to change.  You may find yourself in a better pond......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If you're only mid-stream, then there's no reason not to change.  You may find yourself in a better pond...... *



Swimming with the big fishes.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Swimming with the big fishes.:asian: *



Or as they they said in "The Godfather", sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If you're only mid-stream, then there's no reason not to change.  You may find yourself in a better pond...... *



What? Are you saying your pond is better than mine?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *What? Are you saying your pond is better than mine? *



Of course he is:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Of course he is:shrug: *



No way, Jose!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No way, Jose! *



a Hispanic Jew.. wow.. Jose Seigel ~!! *snickers.. sowwy couldn't resist.

Hey we have bigger ponds and more rain~!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *a Hispanic Jew.. wow.. Jose Seigel ~!! *snickers.. sowwy couldn't resist.
> 
> Hey we have bigger ponds and more rain~! *



Hmmmm, quite the Latin Lover in Kenpo Black, dangerous combo!

True, more rain!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hmmmm, quite the Latin Lover in Kenpo Black, dangerous combo!
> 
> True, more rain! *



Funny tidbit here.. I'm from the Clan McIntyre .. and Seig is card carrying member of my clan..  the Council of clan chiefs voted him in , He's the only Jew in the clan McIntyre


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Funny tidbit here.. I'm from the Clan McIntyre .. and Seig is card carrying member of my clan..  the Council of clan chiefs voted him in , He's the only Jew in the clan McIntyre  *



Oh Tess, the power you have!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh Tess, the power you have! *



That means you better watch out.


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *What? Are you saying your pond is better than mine? *


Nope, just deeper, with clearer water.


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Funny tidbit here.. I'm from the Clan McIntyre .. and Seig is card carrying member of my clan..  the Council of clan chiefs voted him in , He's the only Jew in the clan McIntyre  *


It was the brogue that did it......


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nope, just deeper, with clearer water. *



Hard to hide a body in that!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hard to hide a body in that! *



You won't even make it to the water. We'll just leave you where you lie.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You won't even make it to the water. We'll just leave you where you lie.:rofl: *



:deadhorse 

Cannibals, all of you!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> [BCannibals, all of you! [/B]



Whatever gets the job done properly.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You won't even make it to the water. We'll just leave you where you lie.:rofl: *


Jason, 
If you keep breaking all your toys, you won't have them to play wiht anymore.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason,
> If you keep breaking all your toys, you won't have them to play wiht anymore. *



I suppose you are right


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I suppose you are right *



There you go, listen to the Master!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There you go, listen to the Master! *



Well he is ranked higher than me.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well he is ranked higher than me.:asian: *


pshaw, tis nothing but a stripe.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *pshaw, tis nothing but a stripe. *



But I still must call you Sir.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *But I still must call you Sir. *



You may call me "Master Sho Nuff! "


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You may call me "Master Sho Nuff! " *



:rofl: 

_(coughing)_


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl:
> 
> (coughing) *



That's because I just caught you with a strike to the solar plexus. I told you not to anger me!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's because I just caught you with a strike to the solar plexus. I told you not to anger me! *



Calm down, everything will be alright.


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You may call me "Master Sho Nuff! " *


:barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *:barf: *



Agreed:asian:


----------

